# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Ո՞վ է ,,Որոգայթ 2,, հեռուստաֆիլմի Ջոկեռը

## Արեն

Մալխասը:
Վախթանգի տղեն:
Կարոն:
Երեմը:
Հովոն:
Ռազմիկը:
Ոչ ոք վերը նշվածներից:

----------


## BOBO

Վախթանգի տղեն:
Մաղխազ չի Մալխասա :LOL:

----------

Life (12.12.2009), Yellow Raven (12.12.2009)

----------


## Արեն

> Վախթանգի տղեն:
> Մաղխազ չի Մալխասա


 :Cool: Շնորհակալություն քվէարկության համար: :Cool:

----------


## Rammer

Ես երկու տարբերակ ունեմ...
Ինձ թվում է Վախթանգը և Զառան երկու երեխա են ունեցել`երկորյակ, ուղղակի մեկի մասին են ասել բժիշկնները, մյուսին վաճառելով Կ7-ին: 
Մյուսը...Ասում են իբ Զառան մանկատան երեխա է և ոչ մի բարեկամ, հարազատ չունի: Միգուցե Ջոկեռ իր եղբայրն է, որը գտել է  Զառաին:
Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ Զառան և Ջոկեռը արյունակցական կապ ունեն և նրանց կապը սիրահավածության կամ սեռական սիրո կապ է, որովհետև նրանք երկուսն էլ հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեն, որը հնարավոր է ժառանգաբար է անցել...

----------

Cesare (12.12.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ֆիլմը դեկտեմբերի վերջ կա հունվարին վերջանալու է :Wink:  որովհետև սցենարիստը ասել է էլ բան չունեմ հորինելու, սպառվել եմ :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (12.12.2009), Նարե (12.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բայց ես ավելի լավ են գաղտնի պահում, Ռուդոլֆի ժամանակ էտ էդքան էլ լավ չէր ստացվում:

----------


## Արեն

> Ես երկու տարբերակ ունեմ...
> Ինձ թվում է Վախթանգը և Զառան երկու երեխա են ունեցել`երկորյակ, ուղղակի մեկի մասին են ասել բժիշկնները, մյուսին վաճառելով Կ7-ին: 
> Մյուսը...Ասում են իբ Զառան մանկատան երեխա է և ոչ մի բարեկամ, հարազատ չունի: Միգուցե Ջոկեռ իր եղբայրն է, որը գտել է Զառաին:
> Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ Զառան և Ջոկեռը արյունակցական կապ ունեն և նրանց կապը սիրահավածության կամ սեռական սիրո կապ է, որովհետև նրանք երկուսն էլ հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեն, որը հնարավոր է ժառանգաբար է անցել...


 :Hands Up: ,,Երկվորյակ,,ի տարբերակը ավելի նոռմալ է:
Սեռական սիրո  կապ հնարավոր  չէ հարազատների միջեվ,նրանք հո հեթանոս չեն: :LOL:

----------


## Արեն

Իսկ գուցէ Զավենի թիկնապահն է՞ Ջոկերը ՝ Ալիսան:

----------


## Արամ

ասենք իմացաք հետո՞՞

----------


## Արեն

> ասենք իմացաք հետո՞՞


Հետո այն,որ ֆիլմը կարելի է շարունակել Հունվարից ՝նոր թեմայով՝Օրինակ՝
,,Երկվորյակներ՝ Ջոկեռն ու Ալիսան,,:

Իմ ծնողներից մեկը սցենարիստ ,Հեռուստառեժիսոռ ա:
Եվ Շանթ Հեռուստալիքի ,,Որոգայթ 3,,ի համար կարող է նյութ գրել:
Հարգանքներս:

----------


## Նարե

> Իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ֆիլմը դեկտեմբերի վերջ կա հունվարին վերջանալու է որովհետև սցենարիստը ասել է էլ բան չունեմ հորինելու, սպառվել եմ


 ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա՜ :Russian:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

Albus (12.12.2009), AniwaR (12.12.2009), Enigmatic (12.12.2009), Արեն (12.12.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Իմ ծնողներից մեկը սցենարիստ ,Հեռուստառեժիսոռ ա:
> Եվ Շանթ Հեռուստալիքի ,,Որոգայթ 3,,ի համար կարող է նյութ գրել:
> Հարգանքներս:


Եթե տենց աշ լավ կլինի, որ Շանթին հայտ ներկայացնիշ քանի որ վերևում ասվում ա, որ ներկա սցենարիստը դուրս ա գալու:

----------

Արեն (12.12.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Մեր հավաքարար Օֆիկն ա, ինչ եք ընկել սարուձոր:

----------

Արեն (12.12.2009), Դեկադա (12.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Մեր հավաքարար Օֆիկն ա, ինչ եք ընկել սարուձոր:


Ես հենց սկզբից էլ էդ Օֆիկի վրա էի կասկածում  :Xeloq:

----------

Life (12.12.2009)

----------


## Հարդ

> Մեր հավաքարար Օֆիկն ա, ինչ եք ընկել սարուձոր:


Լավ էլի...
Ումից ումից, բայց ձեր հավաքարար Օֆիկից չէի սպասի... :Angry2:

----------


## Cesare

> Ես երկու տարբերակ ունեմ...
> Ինձ թվում է Վախթանգը և Զառան երկու երեխա են ունեցել`երկորյակ, ուղղակի մեկի մասին են ասել բժիշկնները, մյուսին վաճառելով Կ7-ին: 
> Մյուսը...Ասում են իբ Զառան մանկատան երեխա է և ոչ մի բարեկամ, հարազատ չունի: Միգուցե Ջոկեռ իր եղբայրն է, որը գտել է  Զառաին:
> Ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ Զառան և Ջոկեռը արյունակցական կապ ունեն և նրանց կապը սիրահավածության կամ սեռական սիրո կապ է, որովհետև նրանք երկուսն էլ հոգեկան խնդիրներ ունեն, որը հնարավոր է ժառանգաբար է անցել...


Բայց լավ ֆանտազիա ա ...  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Արեն (12.12.2009)

----------


## mat94

:LOL:   ինձ թվումա Անահաիտնա ջոկեռը:     :LOL:

----------

Արեն (12.12.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

ճիշտն ասաշ առաջ էդ կինոն, մեծ հաճույքով նայում էի, բայց հիմա արդեն էնքան են ծամծմել, որ զզվել եմ… 
իսկ չկա ինֆորմացի տեղը ուրիշ ֆիլմ լինելու ա՞՞՞՞

----------

ministr (12.12.2009)

----------


## Արեն

*Թեման ստից է,խնդրում եմ փակեք:*

----------


## h.s.

Թեմայի վերնագիրը բացելա :LOL:  :LOL:  Էլ բան չկա քննարկելու...

----------

Արեն (12.12.2009)

----------


## ministr

> *Թեման ստից է,խնդրում եմ փակեք:*


Ինչ ա նշանակում թեման ստիցա?

----------

DavitH (13.12.2009)

----------


## Արեն

> Ինչ ա նշանակում թեման ստիցա?


 Անհաջողէ,բացի դրանից՝տառասխալներով է:

----------


## Հարդ

> Անհաջողէ,բացի դրանից՝տառասխալներով է:


Դե էս գրառումդ էլ ա սխալով, կարգավիճակդ էլ... հիմա ինչ?

----------

DavitH (13.12.2009), VisTolog (13.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Ես եմ  :Pardon:

----------


## VisTolog

> Անհաջողէ,բացի դրանից՝տառասխալներով է:


Ախր քո ամեն բառի մեջ մինիմում 2 սխալա լինում..  :LOL:

----------

DavitH (13.12.2009), Արեն (13.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (03.08.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Ախր քո ամեն բառի մեջ մինիմում 2 սխալա լինում..


Չափազանցնում ես :Cool:

----------

Արեն (13.12.2009)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չափազանցնում ես


Ահա  :Yes: 




> ԷՍ Մոնիտորը ուղեղս չորացրէլ ա,գիրք կարդալ չի լինում:
> Հէսա Չուկը արձակուրդի ա ինձ ուղարկում:
> ,,   նա     վսյակի սլուչի,, հաջողություն քեզ:
> Էհ:


 :Bye: Այս մոնիտորն ուղեղս չորացրել է, գիրք կարդալ չի լինում
Հեսա Չուկն ինձ արձակուրդ է ուղարկում:
Ամեն դեպքում` հաջողություն քեզ: :This: 
Էհ...

----------

Արեն (12.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ահա 
> 
> 
> 
> Այս մոնիտորն ուղեղս չորացրել է, գիրք կարդալ չի լինում
> Հեսա Չուկն ինձ արձակուրդ է ուղարկում:
> Ամեն դեպքում` հաջողություն քեզ:
> Էհ...


Տեսնում ե՞ս՝ ինչ ուշադիր ա, նախապես հաջողություն ա ինձ մաղթել ճճ

Արենին հերիք ա նեղեք, սխալների վրա են սովորում:

----------

davidus (13.12.2009), Farfalla (13.12.2009), Արեն (13.12.2009), Շինարար (13.12.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Պրծ:*

----------

aerosmith (13.12.2009), Albus (13.12.2009), h.s. (13.12.2009), Norton (13.12.2009), Rammstein (14.12.2009), Ungrateful (13.12.2009), VisTolog (13.12.2009), Ապե Ջան (13.12.2009), Արեն (13.12.2009)

----------

